# Plow Selection help



## ozoneburner (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello, I have a 1.5 acre parking lot that I own and im looking into plowing it myself this year. Im not looking to start a business but just want to plow some family members driveways and my parking lot. I have a 1999 dodge ram 2500 Cummins, with a built transmission, and 4.10 gears in good shape for a truck but im having a hard time finding a plow for it. I found a western 7.5 ft pro plow on craigslist for $1500, in working condition with everything included to plow, off the same year/model truck that I have but its a few hours away and haven't had a chance to look at it yet. However there are plenty of newer/better condition Boss and western plows much closer but they came off fords, chevys or newer dodges, so what would i need to put one of these plows that came off a ford or chevy on my old 2nd gen dodge?could I just buy a undercarriage for my year truck and im good to go? Would a boss/western dealer be able to get me a new mount/undercarriage or would I have to find one on craigslist? Sorry for my ignorance and thanks.


----------



## ozoneburner (Oct 29, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the western off of craigslist


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ozoneburner;1658073 said:


> Hello, I have a 1.5 acre parking lot that I own and im looking into plowing it myself this year. Im not looking to start a business but just want to plow some family members driveways and my parking lot. I have a 1999 dodge ram 2500 Cummins, with a built transmission, and 4.10 gears in good shape for a truck but im having a hard time finding a plow for it. I found a western 7.5 ft pro plow on craigslist for $1500, in working condition with everything included to plow, off the same year/model truck that I have but its a few hours away and haven't had a chance to look at it yet. However there are plenty of newer/better condition Boss and western plows much closer but they came off fords, chevys or newer dodges, so what would i need to put one of these plows that came off a ford or chevy on my old 2nd gen dodge?could I just buy a undercarriage for my year truck and im good to go? Would a boss/western dealer be able to get me a new mount/undercarriage or would I have to find one on craigslist? Sorry for my ignorance and thanks.


Should only need mount and light harness for your vehicle, provided these are complete setups you are looking at.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That set up isn't bad. Might need New hoses, fluid and filter. Try and talk him down. 
The other plows are going to require a new mount. Need to find out if they are. Western.....unimount or ultra mount 
Boss....are they rt2 or rt3 then you could look for the correct mount 
Now western stopped making unimounts and the truckside mounts for them so those are going to be hard to find and pricey


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dieselss;1658178 said:


> Now western stopped making unimounts and the truckside mounts for them so those are going to be hard to find and pricey


But you can always use a ultramount carton and a uni-mount conversion kit.

That old Western Isamark pump was bulletproof. If the shafts on the pistons aren't all rusted up it should be a good unit and finding a setup to fit your truck is a $$ saver. $1500 and some parts (hoses, service, filter, new 12 volt motor solenoid, wearedge) is a good deal for a working plow unit.

You might wish the blade was 8 foot or larger but for what you want to do and that price I'd certainly check it out.

Two things.
1) if this is a business that "invites customers to enter the parking lot" you should check to see what your insurance coverage is if you assume the liability for snow maintenance

2) look for a material spreader if only a hand push spreader, plow is good but the end result can be icy conditions if you don't apply ice melt of some form.


----------



## ozoneburner (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the insight, I'm calling the insurance agent today, and I have a spreader for my ATV that should work for now. I'm gonna go ahead and take a look at the plow and let you all know how it goes


----------



## ozoneburner (Oct 29, 2013)

Well the guy with the western plow stopped emailing me, but I found 2 more plows much closer. 
First is a Blizzard 800 Heavy Duty 8ft straight blade, came off of same truck as mine. Guy says it "leaks fluid between motor and pump" and probably needs a new seal. Wants $2200 for it, and it appears to be in very good shape. 
Second one is a Meyer plow, guy isn't very detailed at all and wants $1800 for it. Came off of same truck as mine. 
What do yall think about the blizzard? I haven't heard very much on them and they seem to not be very popular. 
I know it's hard to diagnose without seeking it, but how involved would it be to fix the leak? 
I have appointment sto see both of them this week and ill get pics up ASAP


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure its not a leak between reservoir and housing? It's an o-ring seal. 
Blizzard plows are nice. Fairly easy to work on. And parts are Stoll semi easy to find


----------



## ozoneburner (Oct 29, 2013)

I looked at both plows. The Meyer has a good amount of rust on it and he has the mount welded on his truck. 
Now for the blizzard, it is in great condition and has very little rust on the blade or pump. The mount does have some rust but nothing unexpected. My only concerns are the leak which does look like its between the reservoir and pump and in the video it sounds squeaky. I'm probably gonna pull the trigger on the blizzard today unless yall think I should be concerned with the leak.

Blizzard plow


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Honestly I would rather have the blizzard than the meyers. Ideally I would find a boss. But take into consideration which dealers you have in your area. And how easy it is to get parts. I think for the money I would take the blizzard. 

On a unrelated topic were you interested in the strobe supply. I never heard back from you.


----------



## ozoneburner (Oct 29, 2013)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1663523 said:


> Honestly I would rather have the blizzard than the meyers. Ideally I would find a boss. But take into consideration which dealers you have in your area. And how easy it is to get parts. I think for the money I would take the blizzard.
> 
> On a unrelated topic were you interested in the strobe supply. I never heard back from you.


Email sent


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

ozoneburner;1658073 said:


> Hello, I have a 1.5 acre parking lot that I own and im looking into plowing it myself this year. Im not looking to start a business but just want to plow some family members driveways and my parking lot. I have a 1999 dodge ram 2500 Cummins, with a built transmission, and 4.10 gears in good shape for a truck but im having a hard time finding a plow for it. I found a western 7.5 ft pro plow on craigslist for $1500, in working condition with everything included to plow, off the same year/model truck that I have but its a few hours away and haven't had a chance to look at it yet. However there are plenty of newer/better condition Boss and western plows much closer but they came off fords, chevys or newer dodges, so what would i need to put one of these plows that came off a ford or chevy on my old 2nd gen dodge?could I just buy a undercarriage for my year truck and im good to go? Would a boss/western dealer be able to get me a new mount/undercarriage or would I have to find one on craigslist? Sorry for my ignorance and thanks.


We have had about 10 Rams and have always had Boss Plows. The V Plow is best because you can push through the worst of the worst and Boss Plows are nearly indestructible. I once got hit head on 50 MPH & my V-Plow deflected the impact and saved my truck and my life. It did rip the door off the car that hit me though. After the accident I was plowing the next day with no repairs!


----------



## ozoneburner (Oct 29, 2013)

Well I already bought the blizzard and I'm happy with it, however my truck has HID headlights with blue connectors (from further research i think they are HB5??) and the connectors on my blizzard light harness are black and a different shape so they arent just gunna hook right up obviously. i have looked and looked on the internet and found some connectors similar, but i wasnt about to buy them not knowing if they would work or not. So can someone please point me in the right direction as i am lost here 
And why the hell are there no other threads on this? Am i the only idiot with this problem?


----------



## ozoneburner (Oct 29, 2013)

The first blue one is off HIDs and second is off blizzard harness


----------



## ozoneburner (Oct 29, 2013)

Edit:The second blue one is off HIDs and first is off blizzard harness


----------

